# Being a parent or carer to a child with type 1 Virtual Q&A Session - Thursday, 28 January



## Odette DUK (Jan 13, 2021)

As a parent or carer, you’ll know that type 1 can affect the whole family. There’s so much to think about, and it’s impossible to get it right all the time.

Join us for our ‘*Being a parent or carer to a child with type 1’ Virtual Q&A Panel Session* on *Thursday, 28 January 2021 (7pm-8.30pm)*.

You’ll hear from our five brilliant panellists - parents at different stages of their child’s type 1 journey. From learning how to do their own dose adjustments, to getting ready to leave for university, to becoming parents themselves.

The panellists will talk about how they’ve managed their biggest challenges. And they’ll reflect on how they keep positive. You can ask them any questions you like, no matter how big or small.

The link to sign up to any of our upcoming panel sessions is here: https://eu.eventscloud.com/esurvey/200042039

Please note: This session is aimed at parents and carers of children and young people with type 1, aged 0-18.


----------

